# Wipes for daily use on paws



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Is there a wipe out there that I can use daily on my puppies paws. He is 6 months old and when ever he pees, he ends up peeing on his front paws. I would like a wipe/container to keep by the door so I don't have to run to the kitchen to we a wet paper towel to wipe his feet.


----------



## Apoolutz (Jan 19, 2013)

I use huggies all natural care baby wipes. Or natures mariacle makes some wipes too.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

I would suggest any baby wipes for sensitive skin. Don't want perfumey smells 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Earthbath: Wipes :: earthbath® - totally natural pet care


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Make sure you are not using anything with a moisturizer that would soften the pads or anything with alcohol that would dry them out.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

A NATURAL APPROACH
Use earthbath Especially for Puppies Grooming Wipes to safely and easily wipe away dirt and odor between baths. Extra mild and pH balanced for young pups, these wipes allow you to handily clean puppies' dirty paws and undercoat. Dirty bottoms too! Remove dander, drool, discharge and cling-ons from playing in the unknown. Mild cleansers freshen and deodorize while the wild cherry essence leaves a heavenly scent. Hawaiian Awapuhi extract conditions coat and imparts a show quality shine. Aloe Vera and Vitamin E moisturize coat and skin. Do not flush wipes. Store in a cool, dry place.

INGREDIENTS
Purified Water, Polysorbate 20 (a natural derivative of sorbitol), Hawaiian Awapuhi Extract, Aloe Vera, Vitamin E, Natural Cherry Essence and Benzoic Acid (a natural preservative).

NON-INGREDIENTS
Anything that would harm you, your pet, or the planet. This product contains no: parabens, phosphates, pthalates, DEA, synthetic dyes or perfumes. Any residue left behind is completely safe and will not harm your pet.

GUARANTEED SATISFACTION
We are so sure you will love this product that we will refund your money if you are not satisfied for any reason. If you like earthbath, please tell your friends (and us)!


----------



## Professor Fluffybottom (Jun 18, 2014)

I use the Target brand Up & Up Wipes baby wipes for sensitive skin, unscented (in the blue package). They're not expensive and Target frequently has store coupons for them as well.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> A NATURAL APPROACH
> Use earthbath Especially for Puppies Grooming Wipes to safely and easily wipe away dirt and odor between baths. Extra mild and pH balanced for young pups, these wipes allow you to handily clean puppies' dirty paws and undercoat. Dirty bottoms too! Remove dander, drool, discharge and cling-ons from playing in the unknown. Mild cleansers freshen and deodorize while the wild cherry essence leaves a heavenly scent. Hawaiian Awapuhi extract conditions coat and imparts a show quality shine. Aloe Vera and Vitamin E moisturize coat and skin. Do not flush wipes. Store in a cool, dry place.
> 
> INGREDIENTS
> ...


I got those the other day. Unscented. They seem to work well. 

Thanks


----------

